# It works great!



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Two pay periods later and this works wonders.
http://www.tsheets.com/

Painters sign in and out on specific jobs (job managers' iphones).
Payroll comes, and there are no timesheets to collect, no babysitting.
We are just about ready to intergrate it with Quickbooks,
Direct deposit pay is next.

Other benefits:
Easier to compare the actual hours to the budgeted.
The nice "who is working" (at any time) feature. 
And
for some reason every 8 hour shift is now 7.37, 7.41, 7,29, 7,48.....

Everyone gets paid for every second worked. no more, no less.


----------

